# 2 Schaltschränke Rücken an Rücken



## Newelec (29 September 2020)

Hoi zusammen

Wir bekommen bei uns 2 neue Maschinen gestellt und das Layout der Schaltschränke sieht jetzt vor das die Schaltschränke Rückwand an Rückwand stehen.
Jetzt wurde ich gefragt ob es irgendwelche Vorschriften/Normen oder ähnliches gibt, die man dabei einhalten oder beachten muss. Ich hab den Mr. Google gefragt und habe nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung damit? Gibt es für den Fall Vorschriften/Normen oder ähnliches?

Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Benjamin (29 September 2020)

Wird ständig gemacht und irgendwelche Einwände oder Bedenken dagegen sind mir noch nicht untergekommen.

Die einzige Einschränkung ist es, bei der Berechnung der Wärmeabstrahlung die beiden Rückseiten aus der aktiven Fläche zu entfernen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 September 2020)

Ich kenne nur eine Empfehlung, dass Schaltschränke möglichst nicht Front an Front stehen sollten  .


----------



## acid (29 September 2020)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Empfehlung, dass Schaltschränke möglichst nicht Front an Front stehen sollten  .



Na, bei so manchem Schaltschrank wäre es besser, wenn man die Tür niemals öffnen könnte...


----------



## thomass5 (29 September 2020)

Normen fallen mir nicht dazu ein. Welches Einbausystem kommt in den Schrank. Bei unseren "alten" Lütze kann man schon gut mal was Nachrüsten/Tauschen wenn für die Verkabelung die Rückwand abgenommen wird.


----------



## Malefiz (3 Oktober 2020)

Wir haben teilweise Schränke mit doppelter Montageplatte also zwei in einem Schrank


----------



## lilli (3 Oktober 2020)

Malefiz schrieb:


> Wir haben teilweise Schränke mit doppelter Montageplatte also zwei in einem Schrank



Ein Würfel hat 6 Außenflächen. Demnach müssen auch innen 6 Flächen vorhanden sein. Wieso sollte man sich auf nur 2 Flächen beschränken? :roll


----------



## PN/DP (4 Oktober 2020)

Ein Schaltschrank hat mindestens 8 Innenflächen.


----------



## c.wehn (13 Oktober 2020)

Montageplatte Vorderseite und Rückseite


----------



## Heinileini (13 Oktober 2020)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Montageplatte Vorderseite und Rückseite


:s12:
_Es ist immer wieder überraschend, wie plötzlich der Groschen manchmal fällt!_


----------



## c.wehn (13 Oktober 2020)

Ich hab gerade erst gelesen 

Also es gibt bei Rücken an Rücken halt folgendes zu beachten.

Potentialausgleich und Thermische Berechnung.

Potentialausgleich sollte ja logisch sein?

Thermisch gesehen hat ein Schaltschrank Rücken an Rücken weniger Abstrahloberfläche mit der dieser Temperatur an die Umgebung abgeben kann als ein freistehender.
Ggf. wird er sogar von dem anderen Schaltschrank zusätzlich thermisch belastet.
Daran sollte man halt denken


----------

